# Gcc: Internal error: Aborted (program collect2)



## vaishnobi (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello , I installed mingw on my windows 10. I checked whether the gcc is installed or not by running command gcc -- version in cmd it gives me [gcc (GCC) 3.4.2 (mingw-special) ] this output . Also i have instlled dev cpp but when i tries to run the c program in cmd it gives me this error[gcc: Internal error: Aborted (program collect2)] , please give me solution .


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did the program compile and link ok, before trying to run the program (use the -o option to specify the resulting exe file)?


----------

